# Recommend me a plug timer :)



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

So I'd like to be able to switch this bad boy on of an evening so its ready when I get home.

Does anyone have personal recommendations of reliable, reasonably priced timer plugs?


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I've bought a few over the years (at least two of those are made by Philips) and they're all still working, so I don't think reliability is an issue. That includes physical dial timers (24 hour) and the more versatile digital models which enable you to programme 7 days, buy they've all been entirely reliable so as long as they're sold by reputable shops I'd just go by how much you want to pay.

Once they have an Android version working I'll be tempted to go for a Belkin WeMo which enables you to switch the plug on and off with your smartphone using home Wi-Fi to connect to the plug. Suits me because I don't come home at regular times. I think the iPhone version is already available.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i popped into maplins to get one as i wanted one asap and maplins is pretty much the only place close to me that would have one.

it cost £15, has a 7 day programmer and 3 per day so it come on before i get up, before i get home from work and i dont use the 3rd.

i cant see it online and they dont have much choice online either but they had a few instore


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure what the power rating of the Francino is, but the cheaper ones from B&Q were rated at less than 1500W when I was looking for one for my Andreja. Just makes sure it is rated for your machine.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Would this be ok? 3kW that's 3000W aint it? And the FC runs at 2800?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-HOUR-24HR-MAINS-PLUG-IN-TIMER-SWITCH-TIME-CLOCK-SOCKET-UK-3-PIN-/160914715288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item257743b298


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a Belkin WeMo and find it great - my other half knows when I am on my way home as my Rocket comes on when I am leaving work (turn off pc, put on jacket, turn on coffee machine via iPhone app). Am also waiting for this to be controllable via Android too as have an android phone from work.


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

poona said:


> Would this be ok? 3kW that's 3000W aint it? And the FC runs at 2800?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-HOUR-24HR-MAINS-PLUG-IN-TIMER-SWITCH-TIME-CLOCK-SOCKET-UK-3-PIN-/160914715288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item257743b298


Yes, that is rated high enough.


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Shady said:


> I have a Belkin WeMo and find it great - my other half knows when I am on my way home as my Rocket comes on when I am leaving work (turn off pc, put on jacket, turn on coffee machine via iPhone app). Am also waiting for this to be controllable via Android too as have an android phone from work.


d slick


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Same I have the belkin wemo comes in useful for warming the machine up when you don't know when you'll be home - or like me my uni timetable is abit funky so I use my iPhone to turn my cherub on from uni


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I also like the Wemo. There are some downsides but overall very good.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

another wemo supporter here too


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

origmarm said:


> I also like the Wemo. There are some downsides but overall very good.


What do you consider to be downsides?

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

If you don't have an iPhone? Controlling the timing is abit of a faff sometimes


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Downside is the requirement for an iPhone or iPad. Advantages are the ability to set timer(s) as well as remote switch on / off (it connects to your home wifi).


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Steve_S_T said:


> What do you consider to be downsides?
> 
> Steve.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I reviewed recently on Amazon so it's a cut and paste









Overall I am a big fan. Works well in 90% of the situations I ask of it and turning things on remotely is very useful!

The good:

- Manual override at socket

- Rules for timed operation

- App works well

The bad:

- Without WIFI it will not operate i.e. rules do not run

- Rules reset at midnight i.e. if you have a rule that says 'turn on at 12pm' and you turn on manually at 10am and off again at 11am the rule will not fire

- WIFI signal is relatively poor. Orange light comes on sometimes on my unit. Iphone on shelf next to it has full signal


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Must admit I haven't had a single word of complaint on mine,well do far,lol,

Great signal all the time,wifi and 3G,

No problems with manual switching on and off at the unit ?plus no problem with any rules resetting,

Great gadget


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Been tempted to get a Belking Wemo but have serious reservations. For one thing, Belkin UK site doesn't give wattage load for its product which seems rather strange. As espresso machines take a lot of power, especially at switching on, I want to be reassured the unit is safe from overheating and potentially catching fire. I recall advice not to use timer devices for power hungry domestic machines and especially when no-one is at home. Have a look at the following clip - not very reassuring.

http://hackaday.com/2013/01/31/turning-the-belkin-wemo-into-a-deathtrap/


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Re the rules resetting, this is not so much a problem as just how it works per Belkin. You just need to disable and enable again to cancel the day override.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

i use one of these & if you can make sense of the instructions for programming, its great. made in the uk too.

http://www.discount-electrical.co.uk/product.php/20462961/timeguard-etu17-white-7-day-plug-in-digital-consumer-time-controller-with-random-switching-facility---1-minute-minimum-switching-interval-13a


----------

